# New Skylake build



## P4-630 (Jan 6, 2016)

Ok so I have decided to buy the first parts for my new PC.

Items Bought:
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming                                      159,90
CPU i5-6500                                                       219,91
LG IPS monitor 21.5" 22MP67VQ                       129,00
-----------------------------------------------------------
                                                                 Total:  508,81 Euros

Still to buy:
PSU Be quiet! Straight Power 10 | 500W CM        99,90
Corsair Vengeance LPX - 4x4GB 3000MHz         131,90
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo                               29,90
Logitech Wireless Combo MK270                         28,89
Windows 8.1 64bit English                                  106,90
LiteOn iHAS124 DVD±RW (±R DL) / DVD-RAM   17,90
Be quiet! Silent Base 600 - Window Black          107,20
Scythe Slip Stream 120 DB 1300rpm 3x               30,75
DVI-D kable 2m                                                    13,95
Samsung 850 Pro 512GB warranty 10Y              233,90
-----------------------------------------------------------
                                                                 Total:  801,19 Euros


----------



## Countryside (Jan 6, 2016)

Yep its a quality psu. Good choice.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 6, 2016)

Well, I don't see any problem with the size of the PSU, and the model/brand are well rated.  You won't be overclocking the CPU, and the 960 uses only about 120 watts.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 6, 2016)

Ok I just found some more info about that PSU, it seems very loud to me!!!
As I see the fan rpm/noise graph on toms hardware , the fan reaches almost 48dB at full load

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/evga-supernova-550-g2-power-supply,4244-5.html


----------



## Countryside (Jan 6, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Ok I just found some more info about that PSU, it seems very loud to me!!!
> As I see the fan rpm/noise graph on toms hardware , the fan reaches almost 48dB at full load
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/evga-supernova-550-g2-power-supply,4244-5.html



Don't worry im quite sure you will not achieve full load


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 6, 2016)

Countryside said:


> Don't worry im quite sure you will not achieve full load



I see 40dB noise starting already between 50/100 Watts if I read that graph right.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 6, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I see 40dB noise starting already between 50/100 Watts if I read that graph right.



Maybe take a look at the 650w G2?


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 6, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Maybe take a look at the 650w G2?



Ok I'll check it out!

Edit:
Hmmm, about 28dB i see 
I like the EVGA 7 year warranty, but to me they are not really quiet.
I will look at some other brands now, preferably with 7 years warranty.


----------



## Countryside (Jan 6, 2016)

You can check this one out, new model also quiet.

PSU


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 6, 2016)

27db is pretty quiet, and you're not likely to ever hear that.  I know my Seasonic fan only kicks on sometimes, and then it's low speed.  I think most modern PSU's are like that.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 6, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Ok I just found some more info about that PSU, it seems very loud to me!!!
> As I see the fan rpm/noise graph on toms hardware , the fan reaches almost 48dB at full load
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/evga-supernova-550-g2-power-supply,4244-5.html


Their 2 charts don't agree with each other, nor does their statement:


> even at full loads and normal temperatures, the fan's output noise *doesn't exceed 37 dBA*. This particular PSU is ideal for users who want to avoid noisy system components.


Anything under 30 dBA is inaudible in a normal house.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm looking at the
*be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W*
10.1dB noise at full load!
https://www.alternate.nl/be-quiet!/Dark-Power-Pro-11-550W-Voeding-/html/product/1224610?tk=7&lk=9530

But for that quiet I need to pay for it ... 140 Euros...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 6, 2016)

I thought I'd just leave this as a reference:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 6, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I'm looking at the
> *be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W*
> 10.1dB noise at full load!
> https://www.alternate.nl/be-quiet!/Dark-Power-Pro-11-550W-Voeding-/html/product/1224610?tk=7&lk=9530
> ...


You can't compare sound measurements from one source to another.


thebluebumblebee said:


> Their 2 charts don't agree with each other, nor does their statement


The reason is that the temperatures that they tested at were different.


P4-630 said:


> I will probably buy a Asus Strix GTX960 4GB


4GB on a 960 is a waste.
If you are really after quiet, why not go to a fanless PSU along with a proper case like the Corsair 600C/600Q, like Kitguru setup.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 6, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 4GB on a 960 is a waste.


Not for GTA V with textures on very high, which I play the most.



thebluebumblebee said:


> If you are really after quiet, why not go to a fanless PSU along with a proper case like the Corsair 600C/600Q, like Kitguru setup.


I'll look into that.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 6, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Not for GTA V with textures on very high, which I play the most.



Just be advised that W1zzard said the 960 doesn't have the GPU power to properly use 4GB of VRAM.  Just food for thought.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 6, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Just be advised that W1zzard said the 960 doesn't have the GPU power to properly use 4GB of VRAM.  Just food for thought.



Well I'm currently running GTA V on my laptop with GTX770M using about 2600mb of vram with textures on very high and I have the game locked at a smooth 40fps.
A GTX960 is more powerful than my GTX770M.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 6, 2016)

How long till you get a GPU?


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 6, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How long till you get a GPU?



Not sure yet when I buy it, I may use the i5-6500 iGPU first for a while and my laptop still for gaming.
You would probably say that I can better wait for buying a GPU because new stuff coming this year, yeah I may do that.


----------



## peche (Jan 6, 2016)

Do you even game with headset?
psu is not going to be heard... take better attention for video card or also CPU cooler and case fans... 


Regards


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 6, 2016)

peche said:


> Do you even game with headset?


No never.

Looking at this now:
https://www.4launch.nl/product/344304/Seasonic-Voeding-M12II-EVO-520W--Modulair/


----------



## peche (Jan 6, 2016)

SOLID UNIT!


----------



## Jetster (Jan 6, 2016)

The G2 is a nice unit. Top Tier


----------



## Hnykill22 (Jan 6, 2016)

I got a EVGA SuperNOVA 1300W G2 in my rig.. dead silent ! ..simple as that. the case is up on my table next to the computer screen. about 40 cm away from my ears.. i hear nothing from the PSU. never had   i dont think that a lower wattage PSU , same brand will make more noise than mine.

its a good buy if you ask me.. and the warranty is excellent to.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm probably buying this PSU:
Be quiet! Straight Power 10 | 500W CM
80 plus gold, modular, quiet, 5 years warranty, 100 Euros.
https://azerty.nl/0-1073-731888/be-...0-plus-gold-100-240-volt.html?channel_code=40

Samsung monitor:
Is it worth buying a PLS 4ms 146 Euros screen over a TN 5ms 132 Euros (for gaming)?
I don't know about PLS technology
TN: https://azerty.nl/36-1054-834940/samsung-se200-series-s22e200b-.html  warranty 3 years
PLS: https://azerty.nl/36-1054-816478/samsung-se390-series-s22e390h-.html warranty 2 years


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 9, 2016)

Advise on DDR4 memory.
I'm planning to buy 16GB ram (8GBx2) memory sticks.

Years ago in the ddr2 era, I was overclocking my ram and CPU, I would like to feel that snappiness again when I click on something.
At what DDR4 ram speed/CL should I be looking at for my Asus Z170 Pro Gaming with i5-6500?
I'm looking for most bang for my buck.

Memory compatibility http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-PRO-GAMING/E10719_Z170_PRO_GAMING_UM_V2_WEB.pdf
My online store: https://azerty.nl/8-6116/ddr4.html

Thanks!


----------



## peche (Jan 9, 2016)

G-Skill have great kits, also Kingston, 
i would like about the Case, PSU and all your other remaining specs?
also where is "los Santos" located? to post some links...


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 9, 2016)

peche said:


> G-Skill have great kits, also Kingston,
> i would like about the Case, PSU and all your other remaining specs?
> also where is "los Santos" located? to post some links...



Case I'm not sure yet, I'm leaning to Be Quiet
PSU will be: https://azerty.nl/0-1073-731888/be-...0-plus-gold-100-240-volt.html?channel_code=40

Location: The Netherlands

Edit: On this site you can search on available hardware in my country:
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/


----------



## Countryside (Jan 9, 2016)

Agreed G.Skill good stuff also Corsair Vengeance and Kingston HyperX.  Personally Corsair is my favorite.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 9, 2016)

It seems the motherboard I have only supports 8GB*2 from brand Asint? http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-PRO-GAMING/E10719_Z170_PRO_GAMING_UM_V2_WEB.pdf

I would then have to buy 4GB*4 sticks as https://azerty.nl/8-6129-795293/corsair-vengeance-lpx.html

To let it run at 3000Mhz, I can simply use XMP on the motherboard?
Since my processor is a i5-6500 non k


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 9, 2016)

A power supply is the last thing you should worry about when it comes to noise. There is bound to be another part in your system that will definitely be louder. I have built a few systems with EVGA PSUs, and I dont hear a damn thing out of them.


----------



## peche (Jan 9, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Edit: On this site you can search on available hardware in my country:
> http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/


there you have...



Spoiler: parts list...



http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/437115/kingston-hyperx-fury-hx421c14fbk2-16.html
nice kit,  16GB kingston,

http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/457449/kingston-hyperx-fury-black-hx424c15fbk2-8.html
Also another well priced 8GB kit by kingston ...

affordable 8Gb kit, almost the best choice:
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/465271/g-punt-skill-tridentz-f4-3000c15d-8gtzb.html

Well priced 16GB kit, also Gskill
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/432532/g-punt-skill-ripjaws-4-f4-2133c15d-16grr.html

8GB also great memory:
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/465271/g-punt-skill-tridentz-f4-3000c15d-8gtzb.html

http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/414911/crucial-ballistix-sport-bls2c4g4d240fsa.html
Excellent price, Crucial Ballistix

http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/420415/crucial-ballistix-sport-bls2c8g4d240fsa.html
another ballistix kit, 16GB pretty well priced,


i cannot recomend Corsair memory, so many bad experiences with customers...


that page is pretty interesting, also for the cooler you've asked before:

Coolermaster 212 Evo:
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/294328/cooler-master-hyper-212-evo.html

Thermaltake Frio OCK:
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/277688/thermaltake-frio-ock.html

Thermaltake Frio Advanced:
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/293943/thermaltake-frio-advanced.html

Power supply:
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/397960/thermaltake-paris-650w.html
Thermaltake Paris 80+Gold, 650W,





MxPhenom 216 said:


> A power supply is the last thing you should worry about when it comes to noise. There is bound to be another part in your system that will definitely be louder. I have built a few systems with EVGA PSUs, and I dont hear a damn thing out of them.


100% true, and happens with mostly all psu's...


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 9, 2016)

peche said:


> there you have...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So 2400Mhz memory is good enough to get that snappy feeling with i5 6500 and SSD?

Edit: It seems I'm limited to 4GB*4 kits for compatible 16GB memory:
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-PRO-GAMING/E10719_Z170_PRO_GAMING_UM_V2_WEB.pdf


----------



## peche (Jan 9, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> So 2400Mhz memory is good enough to get that snappy feeling with i5 6500 and SSD?


AGREED, more than that will not show any noticeable difference, 



P4-630 said:


> Edit: It seems I'm limited to 4GB*4 kits for compatible 16GB memory:
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-PRO-GAMING/E10719_Z170_PRO_GAMING_UM_V2_WEB.pdf


you could also use 2x4GB or 2X8GB kits... 

Regards,


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 9, 2016)

peche said:


> AGREED, more than that will not show any noticeable difference,
> 
> 
> you could also use 2x4GB or 2X8GB kits...
> ...



4 stick kits are faster. At least it was with Haswell. That is why I opted for 4 sticks for 16gb rather then 2.


----------



## hat (Jan 9, 2016)

Getting 4x4 rather than 2x8 will restrict future RAM upgrades, though I don't see 16GB running out any time soon.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 9, 2016)

hat said:


> Getting 4x4 rather than 2x8 will restrict future RAM upgrades, though I don't see 16GB running out any time soon.



Yeah, I was thinking 2x8GB sticks first and perhaps upgrade with another 2 sticks in the future, as you said I don't think we need more than 16GB for a long time for gaming. However if 4 stick kits are faster with skylake as well, I don't know yet.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 9, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah, I was thinking 2x8GB sticks first and perhaps upgrade with another 2 sticks in the future, as you said I don't think we need more than 16GB for a long time for gaming. However if 4 stick kits are faster with skylake as well, I don't know yet.



The problem with that is. you better either get 4 sticks now, or get 4 later. Buying 2 sticks kit, and then buying another later runs the risk of the two kits not working together nicely (changes in the ICs over time etc.), even if they are the same thing. XMP will not work anymore so it has to be all done manually. the kits that come with 4 sticks can use XMP since they are specifically made so that all 4 sticks work together. I played russian roulette with my G. SKill memory and got 2 2 stick kits, and luckily I am decent with memory tweaking so I got it working fine, but for some (newegg reviews) it just won't work.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 10, 2016)

*LG monitor 22MP57VQ-P 21.5" IPS any good?*
Response time 5ms good enough for gaming?
http://www.lg.com/uk/monitors/lg-22MP57VQ

I can buy it for just € 124,95


----------



## Jetster (Jan 10, 2016)

Meh What video card?


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 10, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Meh What video card?



Nvidia GTX960 range or waiting for new gen Nvidia card and use igpu intel 530 graphics first.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 10, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Response time 5ms good enough for gaming?



Yes. 6ms is good enough for gaming.  I've even used 8ms monitors and not seen any ghosting.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 13, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Yes. 6ms is good enough for gaming.  I've even used 8ms monitors and not seen any ghosting.



Ok, so I bought this one:
LG-22MP67VQ IPS 21.5" 1080p 5ms
H-Frequence (analog) 30~83kHz
V-Frequence (analog) 56~75Hz

Looking at the specs, does it mean that it's 75Hz?

http://www.lg.com/in/monitors/lg-22MP67VQ

How should I connect it?
HDMI or DVI-D?

Hmm.. Strange, I don't see where to connect DVI-D on this picture:


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 13, 2016)

Recommend me a mid tower case, I would like to have a case with at least 3 quiet fans pre-installed.
A case with good airflow and noiseless fans.

Currently I'm looking at Fractal Design core 3500 window: https://azerty.nl/8-1044-710163/fractal-design-core-3500-windo.html
Be Quiet silent base 800 window: https://azerty.nl/8-1044-850827/be-quiet-silent-base-800.html
Be Quiet silent base 600 window: https://www.afuture.nl/productview.php?productID=4604313


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 13, 2016)

Also look at Fractal Design Define R4 or R5.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 13, 2016)

what about the new case from phanteks
*Phanteks Eclipse P400*

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...s-eclipse-p400-series-mid-tower-cases.219201/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 13, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> How should I connect it?
> HDMI or DVI-D?
> 
> Hmm.. Strange, I don't see where to connect DVI-D on this picture:



I don't see a DVI-D in that picture.  I see D-Sub VGA.  So, on that monitor, HDMI would be your only option.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 13, 2016)

micropage7 said:


> what about the new case from phanteks
> *Phanteks Eclipse P400*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...s-eclipse-p400-series-mid-tower-cases.219201/



Nice case, but there is no space for a DVD writer and it's not for sale in my country yet.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 13, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I don't see a DVI-D in that picture.  I see D-Sub VGA.  So, on that monitor, HDMI would be your only option.



Yeah that's strange, in the specs it says it has DVI-D!!...
http://www.lg.com/uk/monitors/lg-22MP67VQ/technical-specifications

Is HDMI limited to 60Hz @ 1080p?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 13, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Is HDMI limited to 60Hz @ 1080p?



I'm not sure, and hopefully someone will correct me, but I thought with HDMI you were limited to 30fps if you use it for gaming.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 13, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm not sure, and hopefully someone will correct me, but I thought with HDMI you were limited to 30fps if you use it for gaming.



Oh sh*t, I have to look into that if thats correct or not.
Stupid that I don't see a DVI-D connection at the back, in the specs it has.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 13, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm not sure, and hopefully someone will correct me, but I thought with HDMI you were limited to 30fps if you use it for gaming.



I found this: 
"
_I have an ASUS V247H-P and I use C2G HDMI cable and get 60 on demanding games and 300 on low demanding games. They don't limit your FPS._"
http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/161514-is-hdmi-limited-to-30fps-in-gaming/


----------



## CounterZeus (Jan 13, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Oh sh*t, I have to look into that if thats correct or not.
> Stupid that I don't see a DVI-D connection at the back, in the specs it has.



HDMI has always been capable of 1080p at 60Hz.
The recent 'issue' is that 4K is only capable at 24Hz with the most used standard 1.4(a). This means that for example, you can't use hmdi for 4K 60Hz with radeon R9 Fury X cards (you can with DP though).

ninja edit: I know you can sometimes lower bit/px so you can run certain unsupported res/refresh rates.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 13, 2016)

CounterZeus said:


> HDMI has always been capable of 1080p at 60Hz.
> The recent 'issue' is that 4K is only capable at 24Hz with the most used standard 1.4(a). This means that for example, you can't use hmdi for 4K 60Hz with radeon R9 Fury X cards (you can with DP though).



Yeah there is a limit with 4k monitors, it seems it works fine for 1080p 
Otherwise I have to use D-sub to DVI-D adapter.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 13, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I don't see a DVI-D in that picture.  I see D-Sub VGA.  So, on that monitor, HDMI would be your only option.



Well I have good news, the model I bought: LG 22MP67VQ DOES have DVI,
I found it in the manual I downloaded! 




 

So no worries


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 13, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Well I have good news, the model I bought: LG 22MP67VQ DOES have DVI,
> I found it in the manual I downloaded!
> 
> View attachment 71045
> ...



good to hear!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 13, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I'm not sure, and hopefully someone will correct me, but I thought with HDMI you were limited to 30fps if you use it for gaming.



It'll do 60hz just fine. HDMI 2.0 also does 4k at 60hz iirc.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 14, 2016)

Looking for memory, wanted to buy 2x8GB sticks but there is only one brand and one set of compatible memory for this Asus Z170 Pro Gaming motherboard and that set not available here.
Finally I found a set, an exact match from a set thats available in my country https://azerty.nl/8-6129-795293/corsair-vengeance-lpx.html
it's a set of Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000MHz CL15 4x4GB 1.35V. Now the thing is, I have a i5-6500 3.6GHz non k processor.
I don't know anything about XMP yet, but I'd like to know, can I clock up this memory to 3000MHz in a simple way with XMP and without overclocking anything else?
Since this memory is rated at 3000MHz 1.35V, should I worry of it running hot at this voltage/speed? Can you help me out @sneekypeet or someone else?
Thanks!


----------

